

Google launches real time Analytics API - jasonkolb
http://techcrunch.com/2013/08/01/google-launches-real-time-api-for-analytics-in-invite-only-beta/

======
SingleFounderCo
And, this is the reason that Bing and other search engines will never be able
to compete with Google. ANALYTICS! This free 'software crack' just keeps
getting more addictive.

A few years ago I built what I think is a revolutionary privacy solution
(applied for a patent but never released it publicly) and as part of that I
loaded the top 1M web sites by Alexa rank. I can tell you that more than 70%
include this script -- from Aljazeera to Zillow -- all the Russian sites, all
the Chinese sites, etc. The privacy game was never about search results. It's
about in-site logging and THOSE analytics. Think about that the next time
you're browsing YouPorn -- someone else is watching you, looking at what you
click on, how long you watch for, how many times you replay a certain part,
etc. G knows more about your fetishes that you could articulate yourself!

------
thezilch
Original w/o the non-value-add regurgitation:
[http://analytics.blogspot.com/2013/08/google-analytics-
launc...](http://analytics.blogspot.com/2013/08/google-analytics-launches-
real-time-api.html)

------
jasonkolb
I can't wait to see this, I'm hoping you can get data about individual
visitors. I'd love set up an instance to check out correlations and patterns,
but it's much less useful on summarized data.

